# Big Hammer head baits



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

do you have yours? :thumbup:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow that's the biggest ladyfish Ive ever seen...........


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

quite possibly a record. too bad its getting torn to bits! 

I'm picking up another bait tomorrow and friday/saturday is looking promising.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats A tarpon


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Never had a Tarpon bit but--*

About 2 weeks ago I broke a Tarpon off on purpose to keep it from happening. The Tarpon was about 140# and the Hammerhead was at east 500. 

It gets real interesting when you are fishing out of a 10' Jon Boat. 

I've broken off several Tarpon to keep them from getting bit over the years. It sickens me to see these A$$#0Les filming the event when they should break the fish off.

Yeah, sometimes they still get bit if you break them off but the fish deserves the best chance you can give him.

When lots of Tarpon are around, you can bet big Hammerheads and Bull Sharks are close at hand. They catch free swimming Tarpon but catching one that is tired and hooked is a helluva lot easier.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

it was a joke. since they are closely related to lady fish we just call them giant lady fish.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I was fishing for reds at NAS today and I was throwing a gotcha to pass the time when I hooked onto a decent ladyfish, gave me a good jump and then the line went slack, figured he was swimming towards me but to my surprise when I reeled my line in there was only a head left and and huge bite mark in one of the gill plates, must have been a huge shark. Kinda relevant to your post...haha


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> I was fishing for reds at NAS today and I was throwing a gotcha to pass the time when I hooked onto a decent ladyfish, gave me a good jump and then the line went slack, figured he was swimming towards me but to my surprise when I reeled my line in there was only a head left and and huge bite mark in one of the gill plates, must have been a huge shark. Kinda relevant to your post...haha



I had a whole bluefish out for bait one night. it had been soaking for over an hour when it finally got picked up, and by picked up i mean my 9/0 set up was doubled over with the clicker screaming! it took off to the east staying in the first gut and ran into the guys line down the way then went slack... i took a pic of what i got back. A small sharp nose had eaten then blue, got hooked, couldn't move the weight/pull drag and got picked up by a bigger bull. I've been using them for bait ever since.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

lowprofile what do you use to catch your blue and i still have that big bluefish carcass if you or ugly want it i dont have any rig big enough to hook it on atm


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jmiller2502 said:


> lowprofile what do you use to catch your blue and i still have that big bluefish carcass if you or ugly want it i dont have any rig big enough to hook it on atm


i've caught them on cut lady fish, spanish mack and dead cigs. have yet to get one on an artificial.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

I heard people catch them on gotchas but i have yet to see any artifiicial success yet either


----------

